# Name all the fish you, then name the 1s u want.



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

*Name all the fish you have, then name the 1s u want.*

Ill put mine up when i get home from school.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Ummm.......I have one guppy and a few shrimp, because my wife keeps flushing my oscars down the toilet. Luckily I managed to save a few of the feeders.lol

Seriously I have too many fish to count and they keep coming and going so I can't really ever have a stable list. 
We're moving in two weeks from today so hopefully I'll be building my new fish house.


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Wow I'll see if I can remember what I have. Zebra danios, orange swordtails, a halfy (platy and swordtail), a blue three spot gourami, kuhli loaches, kribs, an american-flag fish, an angelfish, flame von rio tetras, a blue-fin killiefish, a gold barb, an albino cory, and a rubberlip pleco. In my pond I have koi and a comet goldfish.

Fish I want? Blue rams, apistos, some of Mal's eurekas, jack dempseys, and the list goes on.

Lol Cichlid Man.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2006)

The fish I have are in my sig. I just got some yellow labs today! 

Fish I want...more kinds of tetras, more Mbuna, discus, apistos, more rams.....i could go on and on.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Fryeri, Eureka's, Gold oCiees, Brevis Ikola, Cyp. Furcifer's, albino longfin bristlenose, albino bristlenose, bristlenose, demasoni, yellow labs, false perculas, blue hippo tang, carpenter wrasse, fire shrimp, purple firefish, mated pair of blue neon gobies, yellow watchman goby, blue mandrine, scooter blenny, red marble calico pleco's.

Coming Soon: Zebra pleco's, anthia's...


----------



## rywill (Nov 22, 2005)

i have 2 jack dempseys, lots and lots of red jewels, 1 firemouth, 1 turquoise jewel, 1 blood parrot, tank of africans (fryeri + unknown) and a tank of their fry.......fish i want- compresiceps, frontosa, calvus and saltwater tank


----------



## Zoe (Feb 26, 2006)

I have, harlies, neons, glass catfish, angelfish, kribs, gourami and dwarf gouramis, chinese algae eater, and my absolute favourites, scarlet badis.
I want discus and more badis, and rams.


----------



## PerculaClown (Apr 25, 2006)

Coralbeauty, Percula Clownfish, 6 line wrasse, Blue Damsel, Comet Goldfish, Commen Goldfish, Koi, and Butterfly Koi in my pond


----------



## angelfishamy (Jul 22, 2006)

have
2-koi angels
7-guppies (male and female)
3-common plecos
1-guppy fry
want
-MORE ANGELS!!!! 
-shelldweller (getting in maybe 3 weeks)
-mollies
-discus(dont really have the time for their care idk thinking about it when i get my 75)
-zebra pleco


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

i have

1 texas cichlid(outside)
some gambusia(outside)
some mollies(outside)
lots of betta
4 multies
3 apistogramma (pebas? pevas? not sure on spelling)
1 angelfish
6 bristlenose pleco

i want

basically i don't think i want to get anymore fish... all the fish i have now are the ones i really want... so basically i got everything i want in my fish room.

if it is not fish related... i want a car..


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

What I have: Angels, Plecos, Comets, Tin foil barbs, Red tail shark, Giant danios, Guppies, Corydora, Black Ghost Knifefish, Channel Cat, various Loaches, Jack Dempseys, Newts, Tree frogs, Shubunkins, Fantails. 

What I want: A nice saltwater tank.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

Have: 2 Black Convicts, 1 Bristlenose, 1 Regular Pleco, 1 Albino Cory, 1 Krib, 2 Paradise Gouramis
Want: Frontosa, Jellybean Parrot, Electric Blue JD, JD, Snowball Pleco, Venustus.


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

I have Loaches, Plecos and Cories and I want more Loaches,Plecos and Cories.:lol: Gotta love then bottom dwellers!!!!!!!


----------



## craftyflalady (Jan 25, 2006)

_Oh My! With almost 60 tanks now, I am pretty sure I would hurt some fishes feelings in forgetting them, so let just say ALOT. Now...on what I want...its pretty easy....Plecos, pea****************s and eartheaters are my newest interests, and of course..some new Angels ;-) 

Kathy _


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

*what I want*

I have no where near 60 tanks, but have quite a few fish. The ones I'd like to have are enantiopus kilsea...( tang sand sifters )


----------



## MaryPa (Jan 25, 2006)

craftyflalady said:


> _Oh My! With almost 60 tanks now, I am pretty sure I would hurt some fishes feelings in forgetting them, so let just say ALOT. Now...on what I want...its pretty easy....Plecos, pea****************s and eartheaters are my newest interests, and of course..some new Angels ;-)
> 
> Kathy _


I had some Redhump Eartheaters and they had such personalities. They just bred too much for me BUT now I wish I had kept my old male,he was one of my aquatic puppies.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Phantom_Cichlid said:


> Have: 2 Black Convicts, 1 Bristlenose, 1 Regular Pleco, 1 Albino Cory, 1 Krib, 2 Paradise Gouramis
> Want: Frontosa, Jellybean Parrot, Electric Blue JD, JD, Shellies, Albino Oscar, and other misc. cichlids


Are you aware that jellybean parrots are dyed, which is a horrific practice?


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

Boxermom said:


> Are you aware that jellybean parrots are dyed, which is a horrific practice?


those are one of the worst fish out there.... it just look ugly to me.


----------



## Phantom_Cichlid (Jul 3, 2006)

yes im aware but i think i meant a regular i get the mixed up im really sorry about that.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

OK, you asked for it, here is mine.............

This list does not count fry or eggs

*Cats & Plecs*
2 L260, Queen Arabesque Pleco
1 L200 Green/lemon spotted Pleco
6 LF Red Marble Bristel nose 
2 LF reg Bristel Nose 
4 LF albino Bristel Nose 
21 reg fin albino Bristel Nose
1 Network Synodonis
8 pygmy Synodonis Petricola
15 Corydoras pygmaeus (Panda)
1 Mystus Malabaricus catfish
3 Black Corydorus Aeneus
10 Otocinclus

*Natives*
2 pointed nose Dase
12 Rainbow Darters
3 Roanoke Darters
3 Skulpin 
1 Pair Pumpkin Seed Sunfish
2 BlueGill
5 Stickleback
3 Crescent Shiners
3 Redbelly Dase
3 Noturus gyrinus (Tadpole madtom)

*West African*
3 Kribensis Mamba
8 Kribansis, Pulcher
6 Albino Kribansis, Pulcher

*Lake Tanganyika *
12 Neolamprologus Brichardi (Karalina islands)
10 Geophagus altifrons
5 F1 Frontosa, baby blues from Wapembwe
2 Neolamprologus Gracilis
10+ Neolamprologus brevis Sun Spot
2 Lepidiolamprologus meeli
8+ Yellow Labidochromis
8 Lamprologus Calvis, Inkfin

*Lake Malawi*
4 Pseudotropheus Albino cobalt Platinums " Mbuna"
6 Aulonacara Blue Pea****************s
6 Aulonocara sp. - eureka red
3+ Pseudotropheus red zebras

*South American*
4 Red Severums
1 pair Red headed Severums
1 pair Lemon Severums
8 Discus (1 Heckle)
6 Mikrogeophagus altispinosus (Bolivian Ram)
1 pair Mikrogeophagus ramirezi (blue rams)

*Misc*
1 pair with 2 spawns Betta albimarginata
12+ Montezumae Swordtail
10 Albino Koi Swordtails
6 1/2 royal blue guppies
12 Green snakeskin Guppies
ummmm? Misc Guppies
3 Choprae Danios
6 Harlequin Rasboras
15 Black Neon Tetras
8 Rosey Tetras
8 new Royal White Clowds
5 Rummie Nose Danios

*Angels*
2 Platinum Pearscales angels
8 Koi angels
4 Smokie angels
6 Silver angels
4 DD black reg fin angels
4 DD black super veil angels
1 black leopard angel
4 German Blue blusher angels
6 Gold Marble reg & veil angels
6 1/2 black super Veil
4 Albino Angels 
4 Wild peruvians
6 Wild Silver


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

hmm...
Yellow labs
johannis
C.Borleyi
Sunchine pea<ock
perlmutts
Bumblebee gobies
amano shrimp
ghost shrimp
gourami (dwarfs)
neons
crowntail betta

Ive had many more...


Ive had lots more and I help my uncle maintain his 175 gallon with an oscar, a pair of HRp's, A dempsey, and a lyonsi

Im getting a 90g in a few months and fish I want (though I know I can only have 3 or 4...)

Vieja Bifasciatus
vieja sysnpillum
green terror
salvini
oscar
jack dempsey


And then Im getting a SW tank (probly a 40) and some I want are...

Coral beauty
flame angel
mimic filefish
flasher wrasses
fairy wrasses
foxface rabbitfish
percula clownfish
dragon goby
some sort of trigger
many many more...


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Have: 
P. Scalare (Angels), Aulonocara Stuartgranti "Usisya", laetacara dorsigera, Hemichromis cristatus, tilapia Snyderae, Labidochromis Caeruleus, aulonocara lemon jake, Pundamilia nyererei ruti island, Psuedotrophes Demasoni, SAE, assorted corys, Melanotenia trifasciata 'Goyder River', P. Salousi, 
Sciaenochromis Fryeri, Pseudotropheus Acei "Eccles Reef", red bi-color guppy, blue ram, Dicrossus maculatus, Apsitogramma Inca, Hemichromis lifilili, aquidens sp. "Inrida", crenicichla regani, apistogramma paduro, Metriaclima lombardoi (kenyi), Ameca spendens, crenicichla sextalis (gold spangled pike), poecilia wingei (endler's livebearers), common plecostomus

Want: dicrossus filamentosa


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2007)

I have a goldfish that i got from my best friend, Hoofclopson. 
his name is charlie, and hes a 6 inch calico goldfish. im training him to do tricks!!!!! he already nos how to swim through a hoop and a tunnel.


----------

